# Need some creative help hanging a toddler gate



## WalterSobcheck (Oct 30, 2016)

So in keeping with the times my wife is looking to place small dog/toddler barn door style gates at the top and bottom of our stairwell. No problem, I have plenty of cedar left over from summer fence repair so I was just going to throw something together with that. My question is on mounting it. 

   The stud on the wall is not aligned with the starting newel; not at 90 degrees anyway. It's about four inches removed, away from the stairs. I don't want to just mount it askew out of convenience because my OCD would keep me up at night, but I'm not sure how to go about hanging it. Would it seem tacky to mount a six inch wide plank directly to the misaligned stud? I'd mount the edge of the plank on the stud with the excess toward the stairs, which would allow me to hang the gate on the opposite edge of the plank. I know it's not ideal but I can't think of anything else. Creative juices aren't flowing this morning. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 30, 2016)

How heavy is this gate going to be. Seems to me you should be able to mount it direct to the drywall with the proper fasteners.
Toggle bolts is one option.


----------



## WalterSobcheck (Oct 30, 2016)

I'll be using leftover 5/8" cedar plank, roughly 30"x36", so it's going to be too heavy to mount on drywall. Especially for something that's going to be opened and closed so many times daily for the next four years or so.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 30, 2016)

These fasteners are for mounting grab bars to drywall. Surely if they are good enough for a grab bar they will hold your gate.



> Rated for up to 600 lbs. in tile and drywall
> No blocking or wall studs needed



http://www.homedepot.com/p/WingIts-Studless-Install-Grab-Bar-Fastener-TB-WINGIT-RES/203519197


----------



## WalterSobcheck (Oct 30, 2016)

I would have to agree with you! Thanks Joe, much appreciated. Not sure how the fella at Home Depot overlooked this little gem.


----------

